# Vincents groom



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Dropped Vincent off at the groomers this morning - chose to go with the one in his day care, purely because it was easy.

Now I know the title sounds bad, they did a good job and he looks gorgous. BUT. We asked for a very short cut, about 1-2 cm long. We decided that with summer apparently coming up (please stop raining!) and his sudden matt attack it would be easiest for us to keep him happy if he was cut right back. They cut him, but the length is about 5-8cm AND they missed a lot of his matts, all the ones under his chin.
They were really hesitant to cut him so short, I understand as Vincent is SO cute when he is fluffy, but it's not what we wanted  I think we're going to end up taking him somewhere else in a few weeks to have the cut we wanted and just cut the matts out ourselves. 
One small silver lining is they were doing a promotion where it's half price if you use the day care too, so it was £12.50. For the price we paid we got a good deal, as I said, he looks lovely. Just a pity they didn't do what we asked!!

Here are some photos:

Before

















After:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

He does look very cute though


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> He does look very cute though


He does! I love seeing his eyes <3 Just bummed out they didn't do what we asked!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Look at his little face , its a shame its not what you wanted though, but he looks lovely x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think some groomers can be a bit frightened of an owners reaction if they cut them really short, I know my grooming place has had people ask for a short cut and then moan at just how short when they collect the dog! I too keep Weller really short it is so much easier. I do like to keep his legs quite chunky though, I can cope with leg grooming


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Vincent looks great though!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I think some groomers can be a bit frightened of an owners reaction if they cut them really short, I know my grooming place has had people ask for a short cut and then moan at just how short when they collect the dog! I too keep Weller really short it is so much easier. I do like to keep his legs quite chunky though, I can cope with leg grooming


I think that was the case here! As I said, I think it was a great job!! They've only just started grooming and they love Vincent (they often say they wish all dogs were like him *proud mummy face*) so I think they were worried we wouldn't bring him back to day care!

We're talking about maybe buying some grooming stuff and having a go ourselves....not 100% sure though as I think he might end up looking a little crazy!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He looks lovely but I do understand your frustrations as groomers should listen to your preferences ... 

Groomers on here who are all geared up on cockapoo cuts & coats include Adam (happyad) based in London, Nicky (not sure of Nickys member name) based in Hertfordshire and of course Kendal who needs no introduction  we need more cockapoo groomers


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> He looks lovely but I do understand your frustrations as groomers should listen to your preferences ...
> 
> Groomers on here who are all geared up on cockapoo cuts & coats include Adam (happyad) based in London, Nicky (not sure of Nickys member name) based in Hertfordshire and of course Kendal who needs no introduction  we need more cockapoo groomers


We do! There are loads of 'Poo owner in and around Manchester! Maybe there is a gap in the market..........................


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he sure does look cute....but I understand what you mean


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry he didn't come back as short as expected, would you not go back and ask them to take a little more off as it is what you asked for.

I also have to add,that he is one handsome little man x

Leanne x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

He does still look lovely though Ruth...but can understand your frustration. Why don't you have ago at doing it yourself - that way you are in control


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> He does still look lovely though Ruth...but can understand your frustration. Why don't you have ago at doing it yourself - that way you are in control


I think that's what we'll end up doing  I shave Dans head all the time and it looks ok... 

emmelg: Because the cost was so low we're not going to ask them to do it again, in a way we still got a good deal as the work done was good. I really think we're going to have a go at it ourselves


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruth you do make me laugh .. if you can shave Dan's head then doing Vincent will be a breeze ... giggling too much to type


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ruth you do make me laugh .. if you can shave Dan's head then doing Vincent will be a breeze ... giggling too much to type


Dan and Vincent are essentially the same being, they were seperated at birth! Dans hair is the same colour, thickness and curlyness as Vincent!! 

It's an old photo (and Dan has lost weight, and grown a beard since then!) but they are twins!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

You should see lottie I had her groomed last week her body has been shaved she looks like she's come from a concentration camp!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Show us Lottie pics please Clare .. I think I have only seen one .. I know she is a black beauty. 

Hey she may have a short cut, but I bet she is matt-free ... phew easy grooming for you & Lottie for a while


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> You should see lottie I had her groomed last week her body has been shaved she looks like she's come from a concentration camp!


That's what I wanted!!!!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It is frustrating if they don't do what you ask but he does look gorgeous as always!  We have a groomer who wouldn't cut my friends Cockapoo who was 9 months old as she said her adult coat was coming through and it would be better to wait. She is a similar sort of age to Vincent...with the matts just starting!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How funny that you can groom (sorry shave) Dan's head, yet not too sure aout doing Vincnets fur. 

Poor groomers, they just can't win. We all want something different from our cockapoo groomings. But what a shame he still has matts.

He does look lovely


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my god. The last pic is so cute. Fab eyes😍😍


Jeanie x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> How funny that you can groom (sorry shave) Dan's head, yet not too sure aout doing Vincnets fur.
> 
> Poor groomers, they just can't win. We all want something different from our cockapoo groomings. But what a shame he still has matts.
> 
> He does look lovely


Yeah, I don't envy a lot of groomers, especially if they have dogs like cockapoos to cut! So many people have different idea of how they should look/be cut. 

Dan is easier to groom! he sits still!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Ruth

You really should try Jayne at Posh Paws in Stubbins, Ramsbottom. I took Cara there on Saturday and she had 3 cockapoos coming in that day. Cara was getting matted and needed a face trim, full brushout and she got a shampoo, blow dry and pink bobble in her hair. It only cost me £16 but still took 1hr & 20 minsFull works is only £25.

K xx


----------

